# m18 battery fried?



## betrbilt99 (Oct 11, 2013)

I found a recent post from another user, and could not find the thread after joining Contractor talk. ANYWAYS- I have a M18 XC which if I hold down the fuel meter button, a series of flashes emits from the LEDs. Although the flashing lights would look great for a contractor's Christmas party this year, I would like to find out if anyone knows anything about the location of a code key for such a conundrum?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Rob
ASC Building Solutions:blink:


----------



## betrbilt99 (Oct 11, 2013)

BTW this battery is not working, will not charge, yet charger registers as "fully charged"

Thanks,
Rob
ASC Building Solutions


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

betrbilt99 said:


> I found a recent post from another user, and could not find the thread after joining Contractor talk. ANYWAYS- I have a M18 XC which if I hold down the fuel meter button, a series of flashes emits from the LEDs. Although the flashing lights would look great for a contractor's Christmas party this year, I would like to find out if anyone knows anything about the location of a code key for such a conundrum? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks, Rob ASC Building Solutions:blink:


Not sure I understand what you mean by a code key. 

I've had problems with Milwaukee, I took it into there shop right here in town. They hooked it up to a machine and could tell when it was first charged and replaced it on the spot, no questions asked. I have nothing but good things to say about Milwaukee customer service. Bosch is the same way. I had 360D radio take a dive and they sent me a new one within a week.


----------



## betrbilt99 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mike, if you hold down the button for three sec. (button for checking batt level) it will send up a series of flashes; those will be the same series every time, each batt seems to be different, so it may be a "manual" code for testing without the "machine" they hook batts up to. Not sure, but I gather that would req a code key to decipher message.


Thank you for input, I will see about taking battery in to service ctr.

Rob
ASC Building Solutions


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've had mine for about 3 years and not had any problems.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CO762 said:


> I've had mine for about 3 years and not had any problems.


Same here.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Between me and another guy we've had two of the old non red lithiums quit but my 4 red lithium ones have gotten far more use and are still fine. Also still have two old style ones that are still kicking and in use.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

To answer the original question if its a bad cell or cells you can buy the exact cells that they use, but it's probably not worth it.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

every battery pack I have dissected had the cells spot welded together. I have not figured out how to get around the need to spot weld them back.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

maninthesea said:


> every battery pack I have dissected had the cells spot welded together. I have not figured out how to get around the need to spot weld them back.


You don't need to weld them; soldering will work just fine. For better durability, use wire instead of the flat tabs.

You do need to get the soldering done relatively quickly, so you don't overheat the cell. :thumbsup:


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> You don't need to weld them; soldering will work just fine. For better durability, use wire instead of the flat tabs.
> 
> You do need to get the soldering done relatively quickly, so you don't overheat the cell. :thumbsup:


I could not get solder to stick to the cells. Crome plate??


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

maninthesea said:


> I could not get solder to stick to the cells. Crome plate??


Jim I've soldered many subc cells, sand them first and hit them really hot and really fast. I've even soldered them in a series stick configuration without tabs or pigtails, just flowing solder between the cells.


----------



## betrbilt99 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Thanks to all*

I appreciate you all giving your input on this issue, I will probably see about purchasing a reconditioned M18 saw kit from CPO. they are the most reasonable supplier I have found to date. any others you might recommend?


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

maybe I need to get a high watt iron. all I have is a couple small ones (5 watt I believe). I had tried sanding, fileing and fluxing.

btw I received an email back from Milwaukee this morning regarding the flash code. "the flashes are of no significance"


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Just make sure you replace with appropriate cells. There was a guy on a forum thinking it was a good idea to use high capacity cells designed for laptops, which use the same size 18650 cells. The latest m18 batteries use samsung inr18650 20r cells at 2 amp hours and there is just about nothing better for tool application.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

maninthesea said:


> "the flashes are of no significance"


I finally had a tool go dead on me with the m18--but thanks to the charge LEDs, I figured it'd be out before I finished what I was doing, so I brought another battery with me.

When I push in the charge light, just one would blink, so I figure that means "it's out". I've never had one be used to nothing before as I always have one in the charger and I plan/think ahead. I have some of the originals and some of the "red" ones and all work fine.

Why break into a battery and toodle around, trying to see if you can somehow fix it.....when you can buy a new one for $70 or so?


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Milwaukee batteries are not that great, the're getting better but the first m18s sucked.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I just noticed that HD has two-packs of the compact red lithium batteries for 79.99, and the compact M18 drill with one battery for $85. Just thought i would pass that along.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Probably because they are getting phased out. Both those batteries (replaced with 2 amp hour) and the drill.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Probably because they are getting phased out. Both those batteries (replaced with 2 amp hour) and the drill.


Where did you find out about this?


----------



## jdorpaudi (Nov 11, 2010)

I've got a set of original m18's that are still going strong!
Just bought a fuel impact and hammer drill with the 4.0 batteries. They might as well be called m18 supercharged cause they are awesome. The power is way more than my old ones, probably cause they are old, but they last way longer. The fuel impacts use less power and might drive deck screws twice as fast as the old impact. 
I love Milwaukee!


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Rustbucket said:


> Where did you find out about this?


tool rank.

I'm speculating on the batteries though, they may keep the 1.5/3.0 batteries as a less expensive option. They did phase out the old 1.3/2.6 batteries though, the pre redlithium ones.


----------



## betrbilt99 (Oct 11, 2013)

still sove my Milwaukee tools...Nothing but Heavy Duty...


----------



## betrbilt99 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Love*


----------



## Shaggn85 (Jun 6, 2020)

betrbilt99 said:


> BTW this battery is not working, will not charge, yet charger registers as "fully charged"
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob
> ASC Building Solutions


I just ran into this. I have an electrical background and figured out the issue. 

Your milwaukee pack has multiple li ion cells in parallel. The circuitry in the pack and charger monitors the voltage of each bank. They need to be close in voltage order to work. 

Open the pack and use a volt meter to check the voltage of each bank. Get an adjustable power supply and apply a max of 4.2 volts to the banks that are out of synch ( more than .1 v difference). For a few min at a time, charge, check, charge, check. DO NOT LEAVE CHARGING UNATTENDED and check the temp ofbthe battery. 

When all banks are close, reconnect the battery to the charger and it will top off. All good.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> You don't need to weld them; soldering will work just fine. For better durability, use wire instead of the flat tabs.
> 
> You do need to get the soldering done relatively quickly, so you don't overheat the cell. :thumbsup:


Solder doesn't stick


----------



## Shaggn85 (Jun 6, 2020)

Leo G said:


> Tinstaafl said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need to weld them; soldering will work just fine. For better durability, use wire instead of the flat tabs.
> ...


Sand the spot you want to solder.

You need some flux or acid to etch the surface. Put a tiny amount on the spot to solder, heat, then it should stick no problem. Use a high watt iron. Dont cook the cell for too long.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I betting that after 7 years he finally got a solution to his problem.

Andy.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I can't believe people still buy tool s from a chinese company???:blink::blink: Is there nothing else you can use.
F#(k china and all the tool companies the come from there!!!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I can't believe people still buy tool s from a chinese company???:blink::blink: Is there nothing else you can use.
> F#(k china and all the tool companies the come from there!!!


I understand the sentiment but, what other choice is there?

Pay three to four times as much for a Festool? I guess Bosch may not be made in China? I am not sure.

Andy.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I understand the sentiment but, what other choice is there?
> 
> Pay three to four times as much for a Festool? I guess Bosch may not be made in China? I am not sure.
> 
> Andy.


Not made in china but from chinese companies. I try to not support chinese companies. It's hard.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Not made in china but from chinese companies. I try to not support chinese companies. It's hard.


Well, O.K., but which companies do you support?

Andy.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Well, O.K., but which companies do you support?
> 
> Andy.


Any company that doesn't have the worst human rights in the world:thumbsup: Where people go missing all the time. 
I support American companies and all allies of America..


----------

